
JavaScript Fatigue Makes Me Scream - douche
https://blog.dmbcllc.com/javascript-fatigue-makes-me-scream/
======
dqv
>We’ll take another look when [Yarn] matures a bit further.

I thought the same thing, but about NPM. It was using up all my inodes and
felt really slow. I decided to give up on JS development for a while. Then, a
month later, Yarn came out. The projects I couldn't build before were
building!

Yarn keeps your inodes safe :)

Maybe NPM has fixed those problems, but I'm a believer in Yarn now.

